# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  не печатате принтер

## nbardadym

Приветствую,
следующая проблема : Принтер Toshiba estudio 166, ось Win XP. Принтер подключен локально через usb,другим интерфейсом принтер не обладает. При отправке на печать, задание становится в очередь и тут же пропадает, принтер молчит ( не мигают никакие индикаторы и не начинается прогрев ). Третий день бьюсь, в чем проблема не могу понять, была подобная ситуация с таким же принтером на другой машине, но как то самом собой все разрешилось. Очень надеюсь на помощь.

драйвера ставил разных версий, от первых до последних
принтер висит на 10 com порту, другие порты тоже пробовал
по сети тоже не печатает
к другому компьютеру подключать пока не пробовал, но началось все на одном компьютере, а делаю на другом, т.е. по сути подключение к другой машине уже было, но проблема осталась.

----------


## Gitarist

Такая же проблема была с этой же машиной!!!
Помогло полная переустановка драйвера, согласно руководству.
При установке копир не подключал к компу до последнего момента.
Попробуй может получится. Вообще при обращении в сервисный центр с этой проблемой мне сказали, что Toshiba E-studio - это копир и как принтер он типа не работает или работает с косяками. После этого у меня копир все время косячил, каждый день проблемы. пришлось его оставить как копир и отдельно рядом купили принтер. вот! :( попробуй дрова другие может получится.

----------

